# Super Stock on the Chesapeake Mile!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Dan Mueller's routed six lane "Chesapeake Mile" has hosted The Thunder Cup, T-Jet and ThunderStorm races, but on Saturday December 11th...it will be Super Stocks turn on the banked turn! Come out and join the MASCAR crew for a high speed romp in Chesapeake, Virginia! Track opens at 8am with Tech at 11am.

Track info and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/dans.html

Make plans to attend the Thunder Cup, March 19, 2011:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The six lanes of Dan Mueller's Chesapeake Mile was the host track for MASCAR's Holiday event of the 2010 season. This was the first race for the Super Stock class on this track and the action was non-stop, all day. First up after qualifying and the round robin, was the B Main. Jeff Crabtree easily won with a dominating 555 laps, with Tom Bowman in second, and Dave Mueller edging his dad by 10 sections. In the A Main, Ronnie Jamerson set the pace initially with a 92 and Mark Smith and Joey Cassiba back 4 laps, Tim Keevin another lap back, and Bubba Milholen yet another back after the first 5 minute heat. Heat 2 saw Mark lay down a 97 with Joey next at 90 and the others loosing the pace. Heat 3, Mark continued on form to match Jeff from the B, Joey was struggling on the Red gutter, and Ronnie's ThunderCat suffering from a popped and twisted motor magnet leading to retirement. Joey was back on form as the rest of heats played out, but Mark was gunning for Jeff and ran a 97 in yellow and sealed the deal with an outstanding 93 in white. So bottom line, Mark Smith had 561 laps, Jeff Crabtree 555, Joey Cassiba 518 and Tom Bowman completed the extended podium with a 514, from the B Main. 

Full pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/12-11-10.html

The New Years race is January 8th, at Mark Smith's in Port Haywood, Va and the class is BeachJet.
Directions and track pix: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/mark.html

The Chesapeake Mile is hosting the Thunder Cup races on March 19, 2011 for T-Jets and Thunder Storms, details:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html


----------



## sherlin (Dec 20, 2010)

*reply*

The people are loosing their moral while becoming modern. The society needs to be attentive that moral value. Well, it shocking and needed and immediate attention to short out at the earlier.
======================


----------



## sherlin (Dec 20, 2010)

The initiative taken for the concern is very serious and need an attention of every one.
==================


----------



## sherlin (Dec 20, 2010)

The above statement is seen to be contradictory. The situation is very critical and need an experience complainer to resolve it.
==========
resale rights


----------

